# Energy level



## HavMommyToBe (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everybody!

My name is Melanie and me and my partner are hoping to be a Hav's parents some day. I've read a lot about this wonderfull breed 

I just have a question for you owners about his energy level because I've read some confusing articles about it. 

How high is his energy level? I understand that this is different for each doggie but is there an average? Some internet articles say he has a very high energy level but some say he'll be happy with a 30 min walk a day (and his shorter 'potty-walks' ) and some play time.

The reason I need to know this is is not that we are lazy but my partner works from home so he can't be having a barking dog every 30 minutes because he wants attention or has to much energy. ( I am working during the day) It's not like he will be ignored but he can not be a constant distraction either. My partner will walk him during the day and he is allowed to be near him. I will walk him in the morning for at least 30 minutes so he'll be a bit tired. 

So, I am sorry for the long introduction but I really want to know if he could be the right dog for us. I have seen friends get a dog with a too high energy level for their lifestyle and they've now got bored, attention seeking, barking dogs. I don't want that for ours.

Thank you for your help!

Melanie

PS. We know he'll need lots of attention when he's a puppy and we are planning to rearrange our schedule for that!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I took Rosie to work with me from the first day that I got her. She was content to stay in her basket and only play at lunch time. Course she would chase a ball as long as we would throw it; but was content to lay around also. We are pretty sedentary types at home as Rosie is also. She has a play time every day after work for about 30 minutes and then is content. She would play longer and more often mind you if her parents were the playing kind. When the grandchildren are here, she runs with them all the time. But honestly, she is no different than most dogs. She is certainly not a hyper type dog that has to be constantly exercised. As a puppy she was no diferent than any other puppy I ever had.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Right now, my Roshi is 3.5 months old. When I got him at 2 months, I brought him to work, caged him for 4 hours (with potty breaks) and 1/2 hr-1 hr play time at lunch, and then another 4 hours of caged time. At night, I would play with him. However, he got difficult with the potty at work (I couldn't stand outside for 1/2 hr just to wait for his pee), so I left him at home for a few days. His built up energy level was WAY too high when I got home. Now I sent him to day care where he can spend it all there, and when he comes home at night with me, he just need his 30 min playtime with me, or 10-15 min walk (his soft paw pads could only handle so much). And the rest of time, he rather be left alone and chew on his toys in the corner (yes, I picked a somewhat loner puppy from the litter). On the weekends, he's also pretty mellow (since he already had a whole week of craziness). Just need 2 to 3 10-15 min walks, some play and training time, and many hours of sleep to recharge for another week of craziness!

Maybe you can have some days in daycare (it's great for socialization and also lets it use up energy) and some days it can stay home. I think that's what I'm going to do once Roshi gets a bit older (p/t daycare and p/t go to work with me) and more potty trained (pee on command).


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I got Nala at 2 1/2 years old and she likes her daily walk and play time but she is a lazy lapdog! She likes to be in my lap while i work (some of the day!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are lazy bones! I do give them an hour walk a day though. They will bark a bit when they are together but if separated, rarely bark. I have been to havanese playdates with over 50 dogs and for a toy dog, the Hav are more moderate in energy. I would say on a scale from 1-10, my guys are a 3.5. They just follow me around and lie by my feet. I have seen Hav's with much higher energy levels and a few with less. When choosing my guys, I was very specific in looking for the more passive pup in their liters. 

Any puppy will need walks, grooming, time and attention. These dogs need company. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are definitely differences from dog to dog, but I wouldn't consider Havs a "high energy" breed. That said, puppies will be puppies, no matter what breed. They are much higher energy and need WAY more input than the same dog as an adult.

Most of us have found that our Havs start settling down a lot around the one year mark. Even the higher energy ones like mine (I specifically wanted a higher energy dog to do performance sports) seem to calm down a LOT in their second year. Kodi has plenty of energy for work or play, but is also happy to laze on the couch for the rest of the day!

I think a Hav could be just the right breed for you, but I would purchase from a good breeder who will take the time to help you pick just the right dog for you. I would also think long and hard over whether a PUPPY is right for you at this time. It might be that an adult Hav who has the puppy silliness, potty training, chewing, etc. Behind him would be a better fit for you right now. The nice thing about Havs is that most retain their cute, puppy-like personalities, even when they've grown past all the obnoxious puppy stuff!


----------



## HavMommyToBe (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, it's great to hear from actual owners! I was thinking about getting a grown up Hav to but the thing is.. where I live (I'm from Holland!) the Hav is not a very populair dog, still a bit unknown. So there just aren't muche grown up doggies around to adopt! But we know having a pup will take a lot of time. My partner works from home cause he has his own business there and therefore can make his own schedule. And my work can be flexibele around the puppy-craziness too lucky us! 

We are definitely going to look for a good breeder and take the time in finding a "laid back" puppy! ( if you can even call a puppy laid back ) not that we don't like playing, but we are more the cuddling kind! 

Thank you for sharing experiences, more are always welcome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavMommyToBe said:


> Thank you so much, it's great to hear from actual owners! I was thinking about getting a grown up Hav to but the thing is.. where I live (I'm from Holland!) the Hav is not a very populair dog, still a bit unknown. So there just aren't muche grown up doggies around to adopt! But we know having a pup will take a lot of time. My partner works from home cause he has his own business there and therefore can make his own schedule. And my work can be flexibele around the puppy-craziness too lucky us!
> 
> We are definitely going to look for a good breeder and take the time in finding a "laid back" puppy! ( if you can even call a puppy laid back ) not that we don't like playing, but we are more the cuddling kind!
> 
> Thank you for sharing experiences, more are always welcome!


There are a number of great Hav breeders in Germany and other parts of Europe though. The U.S. is a huge country, as you know. Many of us have to travel great distances to find just the right Hav for us. I had to fly from Massachusetts to North Carolina, then drive 3 hours as well in order to get my Kodi. There are people on the forum who have flown from the east coast to the west coast or vice versa. There are even people on the forum who have purchased dogs from Europe! Don't get locked into purchasing a dog locally. Havs are expensive, but the added cost of travel, spread over the life time of your beloved pet, really isn't that much!


----------



## HavMommyToBe (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you, I am certainly going to look in germany too! And we are also considering to adopt a grown up Hav. We really believe this is the right doggie for us! Thank you for your replies! I will continue reading this lovely forum and when we've found our Hav, I'll be happy to introduce him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel free to join in conversations, too! You don't have to just "listen, just because you haven't found your Hav yet!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu, Ollie, he's my first companion breed, little dog.

I've only had anatolian sheperds before (big dogs).

Ollie isn't high energy. the main difference I see, is that Ollie WANTS to play with me. and seeks me out over my other two dogs. don't get me wrong, he plays plenty with my dogs and all his doggie friends, but he does want and likes my attention. he's 1.5 yrs old now, and he isn't a velcro dog, but he does like being with me, near me. and when I'm home, he pretty much is like 70% of the time. he's a real extrovert and loves people, super friendly.

as far as puppy temperament and fit with your lifestyle I'm sure the breeder will be assisting you in finding the right pup so it's a good fit.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I would tend to call them medium energy in comparison to our Border Collie. Having owned and enjoyed a variety of dog breeds I can't image ever considering anything other than Havs.


----------



## HavMommyToBe (Jun 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Feel free to join in conversations, too! You don't have to just "listen, just because you haven't found your Hav yet!


Thank you, I know that and I certainly will! It is great to already talk about them while I am waiting for the right one for us! Keeps me patient and calm aswell


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Hey, looks like you got some helpful input. I just wanted to add that at three months old, my Hav is the most chill pet ever. She just wants to sit on my lap (or feet or any part of my body she can touch.) She is seriously velcro and I love it!


----------

